# Receiving texts twice.



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Keep receiving texts twice. Tried 4.0.3 radio and 4.0.4 radios. On aokp milestone 5. Wth

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

Same thing here, but only from certain people. It's weird, haven't been able to figure out a solution at this point,


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Me too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

My vote is a glitch in the matrix. I occasionally send/get duplicate text messages and I don't think it has anything to do with a ROM. Call VZW and talk to them about it. They can tell if they are sending duplicates to you or if they are getting duplicates from the sender & by deduction you can tell if you're your handset or the network.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I do too. Weird.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

No Spam SMS in the play store will solve your duplicate problems. out of sight; out of mind.


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

Pretty much every carrier has this issue. I don't think you can isolate it to one thing. I've been shown texts where mine have been duplicated, and I frequently receive AT&T/other carrier texts that do the same.


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

This is almost every incoming text. The occasional duplicate is one thing but this is making me insane

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I was/am having the same problem. It started with all texts including ones from my wife who has a bionic on Verizon. I would reboot and no issues. Now it is only from subscribed ones like ESPN and things like that no duplicates from my wife, but no matter what I do I can not stop getting these duplicates. My wife on the bionic was having the same problem last week. But this week she has not had one issue.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I too am recieving multiple texts. Not just duplicates, I get 5-6 texts of the exact same sentence from people within about 1 minute...PITA!

Never happened to me until recently, is it just a glitch on Verizons side and nothing to do with the ROMs?


----------



## stearic (Jul 11, 2011)

I was getting the double txts as well. Pissed me off to the point i said it would be worth the hassle of installing a new rom and setting it all up. So once i got CM9 setup on my phone bam, no more double txts. Granted that's to much to fix this issue for most, i would like to know what exactly was causing it.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

stearic said:


> I was getting the double txts as well. Pissed me off to the point i said it would be worth the hassle of installing a new rom and setting it all up. So once i got CM9 setup on my phone bam, no more double txts. Granted that's to much to fix this issue for most, i would like to know what exactly was causing it.


What ROM were you on? I have been on black ice, it started on 33.33, then I went to 34.43 and am now on 34.70.

That being said after my last post I have received two ESPN texts and neither of them have come through as a duplicate. I have not rebooted or anything. The 26 prior to that all were duplicates. So If I made no changes or anything I would say this is a network issue, but that is just a guess.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I had this problem on the 4.0.4 leaked radios, both times I flashed them. Going back to 4.0.3 radios & the new 4.0.4 radios, work for me. From what I have gathered on the internet, it is a problem with vzw towers showing that you received the text, so it sends it again. In the past, when I have suggested someone go back to the 4.0.3 radios from the leaked radios, it seems to have worked for them. YMMV

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## ksuviper (Jun 10, 2011)

I am having the same problem as well. It started as soon as I flashed AOKP M5. I tried a complete reload of M5 as well no luck.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm on M5 with latest radios and I am not getting double SMS messages. *shrugs*

Edit: Buuuut I am running a themed Mms.apk that is more up to date with CM9s (newer than the AOKP Mms.apk I believe).


----------



## ksuviper (Jun 10, 2011)

I was thinking about trying the mms.apk from b34. I am reflashing radios now to see if that helps.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ksuviper said:


> I was thinking about trying the mms.apk from b34. I am reflashing radios now to see if that helps.


If that doesn't work maybe try a themed Mms.apk or the CM9 Mms.apk and see if that solves it.


----------



## ksuviper (Jun 10, 2011)

seems to be fixed so far with the radio flash back to 403 then to 404. I will update if it comes back.


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

I flashed 4.0.3 and then 4.0.4. Fixed my problem for half a day and now its back. Ugh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ksuviper (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine is back as well. I think I am going to wipe and reload M5 and see what happens.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

The only other thing I would recommend you guys try is going back to stock, and getting a new sim card activated by Verizon.

Getting double texts would drive me insane!


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

After I rebooted last night I started getting double texts again (from everyone) a reboot this morning and have not got one double text yet.

To me personally I don't think this is a ROM issue, or a radio issue because this would not just change on its own, the results should be the same all the time. The only thing that does change all the times is the towers that my cell phone is using and the tower that when I boot it connects to first. From what I have been seeing when I boot up at home I get double texts, when I boot up at work I don't.


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

I get double texts from one person only on AOKP M5. I think the reason I get double texts from him is because he is on a Verizon network extender at home. When the same guy is at work I never get double texts from him. I'm sure that isn't the issue with everyone, but it's just something I noticed.


----------



## ksuviper (Jun 10, 2011)

I did a data wipe and reflashed m5. So far so good. We'll see how it goes the rest of today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow. I wonder how big of an issue this is. People on gummynex are also saying the same thing.

Did you guys patch your LTE radio incorrectly or something ? Located in same state/region ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## karmasyde (Apr 29, 2012)

Strange...I only received double texts with the stock rom...don't think I've gotten one double using anything else. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I get this randomly. I saw it on the stock 4.0.2 and all radios and multiple roms since then. It only started with the gnex where I came from an incredible 2. Probably just another fun side effect of Verizon's fun authentication system for 4g.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## ksuviper (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine came back after a reload. I ended up calling Verizon and they reset messaging on my account. So far so good since yesterday afternoon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## karmasyde (Apr 29, 2012)

Also...I'm pretty sure only got doubles from other Verizon users who had blackberries now that I think about it. Same thing with my og Droid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

